

The geography of Tweets - geotagged tweets visualized - ChrisArchitect
https://blog.twitter.com/2013/geography-tweets-3

======
RuggeroAltair
More on the Flickr page:
[http://www.flickr.com/photos/twitteroffice/sets/721576336477...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/twitteroffice/sets/72157633647745984/)

San Francisco:
[http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7315/8798020541_80aa618bab_o.p...](http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7315/8798020541_80aa618bab_o.png)

Manhattan:
[http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8136/8808603540_e298c96fd3_o.p...](http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8136/8808603540_e298c96fd3_o.png)

